# How to bypass UAC in Windows



## GamerBlackAcid (Apr 20, 2019)

First of all, note that *THIS ONLY WORKS IF YOU EXECUTE A PROGRAM TO ALL DRIVES EXCEPT C:\.
*
First of all, you should download the ".BAT" file here - (link removed by Administrator)

If you are very interested in the command, it is - cmd /min /C "set __COMPAT_LAYER=RUNASINVOKER && start "" "%1". Just convert this to a BAT file.

Next, you just got a BAT file ready to skip UAC.

Now, make sure that the BAT file and the EXE file which requires UAC access are in the same location (Folder)

Drag the EXE file on to the BAT file. And you are good to go! (This only works for some programs. Adobe programs have very strong security for UAC. They will create a unique file code every time you launch the SETUP.EXE)

And a secondary warning... *DON'T INSTALL PROGRAMS TO C:\ DRIVE OTHERWISE IT WILL GIVE AN ERROR*.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

That link triggered a security alert.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I've removed the link. Users will have to create their own batch file.


----------



## GamerBlackAcid (Apr 20, 2019)

Alright. I guess norton isn't obeying.
So, i guess create a .BAT file then?

Here's how to do so:
1) Open notepad.
2)Copy this command - cmd /min /C "set __COMPAT_LAYER=RUNASINVOKER && start "" "%1" (without the "-" in the beginning)
3)Paste it in your notepad window.
4)Click File on the top-left and click *SAVE AS *(not SAVE)
5)Click on the Save-As type drop down and click all files.
6)Choose a location in your PC to save the file.
7)In the file name text box, type "sample.bat" (replace "sample" with any name) (and make sure there is no ".TXT" in the name ending)
8)Hit save.

And... you can follow the instructions above.
Hope it helped you!


----------



## GamerBlackAcid (Apr 20, 2019)

cwwozniak said:


> That link triggered a security alert.
> 
> View attachment 269532


Sorry for the link issue.
I guess it is the URL shortner which is giving this. I should have gave the direct link.


----------



## Johnny b (Nov 7, 2016)

Rather than going to the hassle of adding code to Windows, simply open 'User Account Control Settings' and set your preference .

Personally, I like the added security.


----------



## GamerBlackAcid (Apr 20, 2019)

Johnny b said:


> Rather than going to the hassle of adding code to Windows, simply open 'User Account Control Settings' and set your preference .
> 
> Personally, I like the added security.


I was saying to the ones who forgot the password or similar cases...


----------



## Johnny b (Nov 7, 2016)

If it's a shared computer, that password shouldn't be over ridden for obvious security reasons.

If it's a personal one owner/user situation there's no reason not to set the UAC account settings, for personal usage.
Bypassing UAC is simply a reduction of security for personal convenience.

Or like I do for all my Internet activity, simply use a distro of Linux


----------

